# Import car from the US to Egypt



## TarekElsakka

Hey there,

I'm fully Egyptian and don't really live in the USA, so I'm terribly sorry if this is the wrong section to post and the wrong forum for that matter. I understand you're required to be an expat, but I came across another thread in this forum and I need help regarding the matter. 

I'm a student at the American University in Cairo, 19 years of age, so not really working yet. I'd like to buy a Mazda RX-8 from the USA and import it here. That car has a 1.3L Rotary engine, and I understand that customs start to become expensive 1.8L+. Which means 1.3L won't be that much. 

It is an automatic car (212-hp 1.3L Rotary Engine) and it is brand new (2011) and costs 

I'd like to know the requirements of an Egyptian buying a car from the US and importing it to Egypt and having it here as "private" (which means paying full customs for it) and not "trip ted' or whatever. I have relatives who live in the US that can buy it for me (but I understand it has to be in my name). 

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## aykalam

TarekElsakka said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm fully Egyptian and don't really live in the USA, so I'm terribly sorry if this is the wrong section to post and the wrong forum for that matter. I understand you're required to be an expat, but I came across another thread in this forum and I need help regarding the matter.
> 
> I'm a student at the American University in Cairo, 19 years of age, so not really working yet. I'd like to buy a Mazda RX-8 from the USA and import it here. That car has a 1.3L Rotary engine, and I understand that customs start to become expensive 1.8L+. Which means 1.3L won't be that much.
> 
> It is an automatic car (212-hp 1.3L Rotary Engine) and it is brand new (2011) and costs
> 
> I'd like to know the requirements of an Egyptian buying a car from the US and importing it to Egypt and having it here as "private" (which means paying full customs for it) and not "trip ted' or whatever. I have relatives who live in the US that can buy it for me (but I understand it has to be in my name).
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


Hi Tarek

You may want to read through previous posts on this 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ng-egypt/13065-import-personal-car-egypt.html


----------



## TarekElsakka

I did. I couldn't link to that thread because I'm still a new member and need at least 4 posts before being able to include links. I'd like to get in touch with a few members who posted in that thread but I was unable to. All I was able to was add them as friends and am currently waiting for their approval, although it might not really help at all.


----------



## TarekElsakka

As an Expat or egyptian the rules are same.
1) You should be the first owner of the car.
2) upto 1600cc the duty for the car is 40% of the Car value according to the egypt
customs values.
3) Above 1600 cc to 2000 cc the duty value shall be 135%
4) then 15% sales tax on (Car value + Duty) on 1600 cc and 30% sales tax above 1600 cc till 2000 cc and for 2001 cc and above it shall be 45% sales tax.
5) then another 5% on (Car value + Duty + Sales tax)

-----------------------------

Let me see if I understood this. So let's say the car's price is $27,000 USD. Does that mean it is $27,000 x 60% / 100? 60 as in 40% + 15% + 5%? Which is a total of 16200?


----------



## GM1

you are in university right? can't you calculate or use the calculator? 
total taxes is $18644! 
if the car value according to the Egyptian customs is $27000.

You wrote it yourself: first 40% then this added to the value and over this *total* 15% than again over this *total* 5%. 
so I calculated it for you (without calculator and my school years are long gone!):
27000 + 10800 (40%) = 37800 
37800 + 5670 (15%) = 43470
43470 + 2174 (5%) = 45644


----------



## TarekElsakka

GM1 said:


> you are in university right? can't you calculate or use the calculator?
> total taxes is !
> if the car value according to the Egyptian customs is
> 
> You wrote it yourself: first 40% then this added to the value and over this *total* 15% than again over this *total* 5%.
> so I calculated it for you (without calculator and my school years are long gone!):
> 27000 + 10800 (40%) = 37800
> 37800 + 5670 (15%) = 43470
> 43470 + 2174 (5%) = 45644


I know how to calculate. I was just making sure I had the right percentages. Thank you for the calculation.


----------



## Lanason

TarekElsakka said:


> I know how to calculate..


really - :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## GM1

If you quote my post don't remove the most important thing from it!

I wrote that the total taxes is: $18644!

And you thought it is: 16200. Some difference!


----------



## ice2x01

TarekElsakka said:


> As an Expat or egyptian the rules are same.
> 1) You should be the first owner of the car.
> 2) upto 1600cc the duty for the car is 40% of the Car value according to the egypt
> customs values.
> *3) Above 1600 cc to 2000 cc the duty value shall be 135%*
> 4) then 15% sales tax on (Car value + Duty) on 1600 cc and 30% sales tax above 1600 cc till 2000 cc and for 2001 cc and above it shall be 45% sales tax.
> 5) then another 5% on (Car value + Duty + Sales tax)
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Let me see if I understood this. So let's say the car's price is $27,000 USD. Does that mean it is $27,000 x 60% / 100? 60 as in 40% + 15% + 5%? Which is a total of 16200?


What about above 2000cc? What are the duties on say, a 3000cc engine?

Thanks!


----------



## GM1

check here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ng-egypt/13065-import-personal-car-egypt.html


----------



## ice2x01

I did, perhaps I missed it?


----------



## ice2x01

Never mind, I found it.


----------



## gerhardme1954

Bottom line guys...it is stupid to import a car into Egypt, any sized engine...you can buy a Renault logan tax free right here in Cairo. Anyway, who wants to drive a nice car here, you will have somebody up your rear end within two days maximum, and it will be scratched within a week...the best is to buy an old already scratched jeep, the more scratches the better, because then everybody stays out of your way. Now that is good strategy!


----------



## dougaldon

gerhardme1954 said:


> Bottom line guys...it is stupid to import a car into Egypt, any sized engine...you can buy a Renault logan tax free right here in Cairo. Anyway, who wants to drive a nice car here, you will have somebody up your rear end within two days maximum, and it will be scratched within a week...the best is to buy an old already scratched jeep, the more scratches the better, because then everybody stays out of your way. Now that is good strategy!


How much would an old scrached jeep cost in Cairo


----------



## PoleDancer

dougaldon said:


> How much would an old scrached jeep cost in Cairo


Slightly less than a new one, but not a lot less. Jeeps depreciate slowly here, so there's no big cash saving to be had. You'll just not feel so bad the first time someone scrapes it.


----------



## iCaesar

gerhardme1954 said:


> Bottom line guys...it is stupid to import a car into Egypt, any sized engine...you can buy a Renault logan tax free right here in Cairo. Anyway, who wants to drive a nice car here, you will have somebody up your rear end within two days maximum, and it will be scratched within a week...the best is to buy an old already scratched jeep, the more scratches the better, because then everybody stays out of your way. Now that is good strategy!


Brainstorms !


----------



## iCaesar

a decent '01 Jeep Cherokee with the 4.0l Engine goes for around 70.000LE. ('01 enough Scratches!) 
Landcruisers are .. umm.. much more expensive ..


----------



## meb01999

A couple of extras to think about... first - why would bring a MAZDA??? who's going to have parts for a mazda here???

secondly - you would have to pay for the car in full in the US. they will check your title before shipping overseas to make sure that you fully own the vehicle. i am SUPER impressed if a 19 year old can afford $45 thou+ for some mazda to be brought into egypt...


----------



## adam4449

If he is related to someone from the old government, he can afford a private jet.


----------



## redfoxleo

*How much Taxes for Motorcycle*



TarekElsakka said:


> As an Expat or egyptian the rules are same.
> 1) You should be the first owner of the car.
> 2) upto 1600cc the duty for the car is 40% of the Car value according to the egypt
> customs values.
> 3) Above 1600 cc to 2000 cc the duty value shall be 135%
> 4) then 15% sales tax on (Car value + Duty) on 1600 cc and 30% sales tax above 1600 cc till 2000 cc and for 2001 cc and above it shall be 45% sales tax.
> 5) then another 5% on (Car value + Duty + Sales tax)
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Let me see if I understood this. So let's say the car's price is $27,000 USD. Does that mean it is $27,000 x 60% / 100? 60 as in 40% + 15% + 5%? Which is a total of 16200?


How about if I want to bring my Brand New 1200cc Motorcycle from the US to Egypt, What will I pay in Taxes etc.. I sure hope it is not 40%


----------



## MaidenScotland

redfoxleo said:


> How about if I want to bring my Brand New 1200cc Motorcycle from the US to Egypt, What will I pay in Taxes etc.. I sure hope it is not 40%



Hello

Contact customs to get uptodate information..


----------

